# Oxygen Tablets



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

So we (g/f and i) bought 4 angelfish 2 half black, and 2 (not sure look like Koi but not). We bought them in bililngs, mt which is 3 hrs from where we live. We asked them to pack with oxygen and they used oxygen tablets, do they really work well? It's a nice shop and i live in a remote area where there is few lfs other than petsmarts in the big towns. Employees were more knowledgeable than any i've met at any petsmart, and said they'd be good for 4hrs or so. Is this realistic? We just packed them in the back seat of the car and covered w/a blanket to keep water temp. even. Just really wondering if o2 tablets really work or is actual o2 gas better? Looking to buy more fish from them as they have more exotic fish than i can get here in bozeman,MT.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did your fish arrive alive? Most places just shoot air in the bags. I don't think there is much usefulness in an aquarium if that is what you're asking.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Did your fish arrive alive? Most places just shoot air in the bags. I don't think there is much usefulness in an aquarium if that is what you're asking.


All 4 of them arrived alive, they packed 2 to a bag. What i'm asking is are the tablets effective to keep the fish alive in a bag longer? Obviously there is concern of toxins like amonia building up, but do the oxygen tablets help? Oxygen is a gas and i don't understand how oxygen could be a solid at a room temperature which also makes me scratch my head a bit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nost sure. Places that you order fish from online don't even use something like that and your fish are in there sometimes longer than 24hrs.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Nost sure. Places that you order fish from online don't even use something like that and your fish are in there sometimes longer than 24hrs.


liveaquaria states that they fill their bags with pure oxygen, this i understand, anyone else ever done this?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When I ship fish I usually just put o2 in the bag, never used the tabs. If I am using breather bags I don't add o2.


----------



## blandyjoes (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi.., I generally use them when I am fishing I just put O2 in the bag. I have fish tank at home. I bought some tablets to add extra oxygen to the water, because all i have is a filter which does not agitate the surface too much. I put the tablets in the water and they have completely dissolved as I cannot see them. They are meant to last 2 or 3 days but they have gone after an hour? Anyone know about this?


----------

